# Motorbikes in Dubai



## Drako (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey there Guys and girls,
I have just arrived from SA and I am already missing my bike 
Looking at the way they drive here though.......sheeeeesh, anyway, was wondering if anyone can give me some advice on the best value for money, spares availability, where and when to ride (so as to avoid instant death) would appreciate it.
BTW, I am not a hooligan biker, just love cruising so no need to inform me of the laws here.

"HAPPY NEW YEAR"


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, when you find anything out, let me know, I am moving from SA on 25th Jan, want to get involved with bikes....see you there


----------

